# Korra + Game of Thrones



## Mindfire (Apr 26, 2013)

= AWESOME.

[video=youtube_share;Y9b2KhtvgYQ]http://youtu.be/Y9b2KhtvgYQ[/video]


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 26, 2013)

If every fantasy show for the rest of time had the same style of opening cinematic set to the exact same song, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 26, 2013)

Me neither. Someone needs to make an intro like this for (new) Thundercats...


----------



## Tribal (Apr 28, 2013)

I must admit I was skeptical about whatever came to be when I clicked the link, but that's awesome! Goosebump factor on the transition at 0:43!


----------



## Karin Rita Gastreich (May 2, 2013)

Very cool.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (May 5, 2013)

It's amazing what the right score can do!


----------



## Mythopoet (Jun 1, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> Me neither. Someone needs to make an intro like this for (new) Thundercats...



If EVERY show had an intro like the original Thundercats I wouldn't complain.

Thunder, thunder, thunder, thunder... CATS!


----------



## wordwalker (Jun 7, 2013)

Classic Thundercat theme, yeah!

For this, I'm afraid I got a little distracted noticing that in the sepia "portrait of the old heroes," Sokka doesn't even appear. But Suki does, at the left edge. _Suki_. Poor Sokka still gets no respect...


----------



## danr62 (Jun 7, 2013)

I couldn't care less about GOT but I am in need of a Korra book 2 fix.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 7, 2013)

wordwalker said:


> For this, I'm afraid I got a little distracted noticing that in the sepia "portrait of the old heroes," Sokka doesn't even appear. But Suki does, at the left edge. _Suki_. Poor Sokka still gets no respect...



Well to be fair, in the actual LOK opening that has that portrait in it, he does appear, farther left I think. But that part was probably cut for time so the video would fit together.


----------

